# CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show August 25th "2013"



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Save the date, 

Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*We will be having many attractions plus many *extra bonuses :naughty: 

















**MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...



 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. 
*This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*








*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*


*T T T*​​​
_


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*T T T Once again it's on :thumbsup:*


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT For the C.U familia!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Merced..???


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, sorry I have to miss it this year.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Dam, sorry I have to miss it this year.


Gotta book you a year in advance now...So book us in for next year Homie...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> Gotta book you a year in advance now...So book us in for next year Homie...



Done deal my brother...have a good one.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

SERIOUS said:


> Merced..???


this is bakersfield's annual show. Merced's 35th anniversary function is april 27th (dinner/dance)


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Easter to all my Carnales.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump !!!! TTT for this C.U Show!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Big John, You Holding It Down For The C.U In Fresno...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. ..


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm here brother, just workin ..... There's a show here this Sunday the impalas show, are any guys going to be able to make the trip up? Hopefully see all you guys soon.... TTT for all my Carnales! Past Presnt Future, Que no~:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!_


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Classic Dreams said:


> _CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!_


Thank you Classic Dreams TTT for the Bombas:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Majestics cc will be there to support.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Majestics cc will be there to support.


Thank You Majestics TTT for The big M:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Hello


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

TTTOP CARNALES!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Lowrider Familia!!!

CARNALES UNIDOS TTT


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Always a good show!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Wassup Touch Of Style...Its Going Down Aug 25th...Will We See You Down Here...?_


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Wassup Touch Of Style...Its Going Down Aug 25th...Will We See You Down Here...?_


 were gona try and be there .....:dunno:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Tino Whats Going On In Your Nek Of The Woods...


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

OG53 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump, TTT for The SHOW!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be there in full force


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld will be there in full force


*Gracias LATIN WORLD Gotta Keep Up The Lowrider Movement...

See You Guys Sunday Cinco De Mayo Picnic Woot Woot...*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Familia...


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Familia...
> View attachment 641454


TTT!! Cerveza Time!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

budweiser supershow at tulare fairgrounds is the same day. both will be good shows cant wait


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope you can make it out brown society:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

OG53 said:


>


Ttt


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for The C.U show!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

:420: last night of graves.... !


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Damnit homie that's good...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Lowrider coverage or sactioned?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lowrider Coverage


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump! TTT for the Show!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...





















_


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T:yes:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT , for this show! And the lowrider movement !!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the Show!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pssss......Psssss.......Pssssssssss.........Psssssssss


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Save the date, 

Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.

*We will be having many attractions plus many *extra bonuses :naughty: 
View attachment 642637

**MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...



​
~~~VENDOR Registration Form~~~






_


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG BUZUMP!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got through with our meeting discussing super show. Two month count down.
Carnales Unidos Super Show Gonna Be A Good One.......


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

T T T... Will be there for this show!!!!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr_Serna said:


> T T T... Will be there for this show!!!!!!


Garcias we will see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BIZZZUMP


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be there Carnales..... Just put I'n for some time off that weekend. Confirm today ! TTT for The Show!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*C.U TTT*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


>


ITS GOING DOWN!!!! TTT FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*WILL THERE BE A SATURDAY MOVE-IN FOR INDOOR?*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *WILL THERE BE A SATURDAY MOVE-IN FOR INDOOR?*


Yes there will be. We will be there bright and early Saturday morning


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Some pics from last years show


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Wassup Cholo...:wave:*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_MC Magic Will Be In The House Make Sure To Let All The Ladies Know...
_


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Fun!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

sexymarth said:


> Fun!


Spread The Word....Gonna Ba A Good One.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tryin to make it from socal


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tryin to make it from socal


Hope You Could Make It...Gonna Be A Good One...


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


OG53 said:


>


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Bttt


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

The Original , Real Deal , Bakersfield Car Show , Simon que si :yes:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> TTT


Wassup Bako Bully, You Guys Ready To Put It Down....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Wassup Bako Bully, You Guys Ready To Put It Down....


Yes Sir! We stay ready, Lol


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Save the date,
> 
> Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
> At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.
> ...



* T
T T*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

_GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE............................................
_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

bigANDY87lux said:


> _GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE............................................
> _


GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Bttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump for my C.U Family! TTT!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​



$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​



*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display  
* CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​



* 1)1940’s and Below Car*
* Original*
* Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
* Original*
* Street*
* Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB] Original[/SUB]*
* Street*
* Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
* Original*
* Street*
* Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
* Original*
* Street*
* Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
* Street*
* Mild*
* Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
* Street*
* Mild*
* Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
* Street*
* Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
* Street*
* Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
* Original *
* Street*
* Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
* Street*
* Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
* Street*
* Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
* Street*
* Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
* Street*
* Mild*
*18)SUV*
* Mild*
* Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
* Street*
* Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
* Street*
* Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
* Street*
* Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
* Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
* Street*
* Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*This Years Dash Plaque Cover*
 

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*


*T T T*


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*OG53 Putting It Down*_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Save the date,
> 
> Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
> At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.
> ...


_*AUGUST 25TH ITS GOING DOWN.....*_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Whose Coming....*Roll Call Time....
*
Today Is Aug 1st, 24 Days Left.....Woot Woot_


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ill be there. Not like anyone cares.. LOL


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Ill be there. Not like anyone cares.. LOL


Thank you Alex G for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Roll Call













:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

OG53 said:


> Thank you Alex G for your support :thumbsup:


Always Ramon... You know Ill always be there to support Carnales Unidos with car or turntables.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aug 11 mooneys grove park Traffic and Majestics layitlow picnic dont miss out 100 b cks for best ride in the park !!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Calling out all hoppers to come and play cash prices and trophies street singles modified street and double pumps lets do it big


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BackYard Boogie Doong The Thing Homie....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

im in


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Ill be there. Not like anyone cares.. LOL


I care lil buddy! Lol... Give me a call foo! I still have those classics!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Save the date,
> 
> Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
> At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.
> ...


_*T.T.T*_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

1SEXY80 said:


> :inout:


 _ ANDY BEERS ON YOU THE DAY OF THE SHOW.................................._


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

bigANDY87lux said:


> _ ANDY BEERS ON YOU THE DAY OF THE SHOW.................................._


:shh:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*FREE Tickets being given daily on *


*&*



*T T T :thumbsup:*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Don't Miss The Legends *
 

 


 

*For The First Time In Bakersfield All 3 Same Place Same Time T T T :thumbsup:*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

OG53 said:


> *Don't Miss The Legends *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_LOOKING GOOD..._


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Just Finished Visiting The Fairgrounds and Mapping Out The Area.....

Its Gonna Be A Nice Day with Good People and Good Family Fun....

Going Down At The Kern County Fairgrounds....











_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Building We Will Be Filling Up....








_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Save the date,
> 
> Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
> At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.
> ...


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sup Drew... TTT 4 da C.U familia!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

SUPER STREET CLASS SINGLE PUMP o*1 pump to the front o*Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.o*Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.o*Vehicle must have current tags and registrationSUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMPo*2 pumps to the fronto*Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.o*Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.o*Vehicle must have current tags and registrationRADICAL SINGLE PUMPo*1 pump to the fronto*Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.o*Vehicles must have front bumpero*NO second switcho*NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.RADICAL DOUBLE PUMPo*2 pumps to the front o*Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.o*Vehicles must have front bumper o*NO second switch o*NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

3 makes a class and pay off s $350 1st place for each categorie 2nd & 3rd gets a trophy for more info 6614329564


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*HOP RULES*

*SUPER STREET CLASS SINGLE* *PUMP*
*1 pump to the front
*Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power. 
*Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
*Vehicle must have current tags and registration

*SUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMP*
*2 pumps to the front
*Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
*Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
*Vehicle must have current tags and registration

*RADICAL SINGLE PUMP*
*1 pump to the front
*Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
*Vehicles must have front bumper
*NO second switch
*NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.

*RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP*
*2 pumps to the front 
*Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
*Vehicles must have front bumper 
*NO second switch 
*NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.

3 makes a class and pay off is $350 1st place for each category 2nd & 3rd gets a trophy for more info 6614329564 

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

YEAH 
T.T.T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

2 more weeks!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*GET YOUR DISCOUNT TICKETS AT*


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

ALMOST SHOW TIME.. WHAT'S UP CARNALES USO CAR CLUB GETTING READY. SEE U IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS.


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

uce64 said:


> ALMOST SHOW TIME.. WHAT'S UP CARNALES USO CAR CLUB GETTING READY. SEE U IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS.


What's up USO See you guys there its gonna be a good one 


TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:yes:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:yes:


TOUCH OF STYLE IN THE HOUSE GRACIAS
 

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT for the Carnales Unidos Show. Its gonna be a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_* :run:Count Down 11 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

OG53 said:


> What's up USO See you guys there its gonna be a good one
> 
> 
> TTT


 ....CAN'T WAIT!....GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW...:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*:run:....Count Down 10 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_ ​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

WOOT WOOT


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown a Effects CC will be in the house!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT CARNALES!!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

MC MAGIC VIDEO FOR
CARNALES UNIDOS
SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL THE LADIEZZZZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMcYtPD9FTw


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

low'n slow said:


> Brown a Effects CC will be in the house!
> View attachment 682881


See u there Brown Effects:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 T T T


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*:run:....Count Down 7 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_ ​


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Callejero will be out there covering the event.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost Showtime


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation will be there with the latest in authentic lowrider gear, fashion-foward tees for women. Stop by and check us out!


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation also has lowrider gear for men with sizes up to 5X, for the walking billboard crew!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Callejero will be out there covering the event.


:thumbsup: see you there Callejero T T T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

As we approach our 39th year in existance, we would like to Thank our loyal Car Clubs, Solo Riders and our community on making our events special. We try to provide enjoyable events for all to attend. On behalf of Carnales Unidos Car Club we would Like to thank you for your continued support throught out the years. 
_May God Bless all of you in the years to come. :thumbsup:

President 
Harvey Reyes_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN CAL IS READY FOR A GOOD SUNDAY


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*:run:....Count Down 4 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_ ​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS CEN CAL IS READY FOR A GOOD SUNDAY


Looking forward to having you out and having a blast....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> Roll Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_CARNALES UNIDOS WILL HAVE A INFORMATION BOOTH WHERE YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW T-SHIRTS, RAFFLE TICKETS, AND 50/50 CASH PRIZE TICKETS._


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting ( Car Club Plaques and Lowrider Parts) is packed and ready to go . We'll be there Sunday.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_KRAZY KUTTING GOING TO HIT IT HARD WITH THERE LATEST AND GREATEST CUSTOM ACCESORIES.

TTT ......







_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*:run:....Count Down 3 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_ ​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Stop by the Movin' Violation Booth at the Carnales Unidos Car Show this Sunday and pick up your signed Twilight Zone t-shirt. 

And meet MASTER BUILDER Mike Lopez from Lifestyle Car Club and see his 62 impala, Twilight Zone!


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Stop by the Movin' Violation Booth at the Carnales Unidos Car Show and pick up your signed Gypsy Rose t-shirt. 

And in honor of his father, meet Lil Jesse Valadez from Thee Imperials Car Club and see the Gypsy Rose!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

I want one....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Check out Sunday's Schedule*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*T.T.T






*_


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

cirilo0314 said:


> *Check out Sunday's Schedule*
> View attachment 685639
> 
> View attachment 685640
> View attachment 685641


 :thumbsup:thanks harvey !! see you sunday....


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Ttt were ready


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Calling out all hoppers to support the show


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_HOPPERS WHERE YOU AT.....

HOW HIGH CAN YOU GO......






_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Wat tym do gates open for spectators? Early I hope


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

viejitocencoast said:


> Wat tym do gates open for spectators? Early I hope


Show opens for spectators Sunday 11AM


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*:run:....Count Down 2 Days And Its Showtime....:run:*_ ​


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

:sprint:_ 1SEXXY80 WHATS UP............... READY FOR THE SHOW...._


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

:run: _DAMN IT TIME TO START CLEANING UP CHROME_ :banghead:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Clean Them Rides....Get Them Shined...Its Gonna Be A Good One This Sunday...._


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

bigANDY87lux said:


> :run: _DAMN IT TIME TO START CLEANING UP CHROME_ :banghead:


:werd:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't have a show car, but ill support with at least the spectator admission fee. TTT for a good cause and good show!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Zeeto said:


> I don't have a show car, but ill support with at least the spectator admission fee. TTT for a good cause and good show!


:thumbsup: _Thats Whats Up...Spread The Word...Its Gonna Be A Blast_... :h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

View attachment 685639

View attachment 685640
View attachment 685641
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

DonTTT miss ouTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Were ready with a full pot of menudo


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

DAY BEFORE THE SHOW SETUP


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

going to be a good show, lots of nice cars out there already!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ALMOST SHOWTIME 32 MINUTES AND ITS SUPERSHOW


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

SHOW TTTIME!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT FOR SHOWTIME HOMIES......


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

805 roling up. Dondes estan las firme ladies at????


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice cars at the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

*x*

just got home from the show , really good turnout , Harvey and the Carnales are well respected , definitely a must go too show . The Gypsy and The Twilight still beautifull , as well as the rest of the lows . It really felt like "Back in the day" :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had a good time out there its always a must attend show for myself it never disappoints me good job Carnales Unidos cc.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

Bad ass pics


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for the pics!!! it was a good dang show


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld had a good time as usual. Great show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice pics rich! Looks like a good show.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks CALLAJERO for posting all the nice pictures.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the props see you at the next show.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_On Behalf Of *CARNALES UNIDOS *We Would Like To Thank All Car Clubs And Solo Riders Who Attended Our Show From Local Areas To North, South, East, West Part Of California. This Show Was Put On For Our Lowrider Movement That We All Make Happen Due To Our Love And Dedication For Lowriding. We Hope All Had A Great Time And Enjoyed Themselves With Their Family And Friends. With Gods Willing We Will Continue To Throw Great Shows For All To Enjoy For Years To Come.

T.T.T For The Lowrider Movement...
_


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you Harvey, Andrew and the rest of the brothers from Carnales Unidos. Had a great time yesterday. I've been coming to your show for the past 32 years and it has never disappointed. See you next year!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN TOGETHER AS ONE THIS SUNDAY AT THE BAKERFIELD CAR SHOW. IT DONT STOP. 7 ENTRYS AND CAME HOME WITH 11 TROPHIES. SILLY BEST CAR,BEST MURALS, 1ST IN FULL CUSOTME 80'S AND A ACHIVEMENT AWARD. PAUL, BEST ENGRAVING, BEST ENGINE, AND 1ST IN HIS 60 CATERGORY. JUST SOME OF THE TROPIES WE BROUGHT HOME. HAD A GOOD TIME. MAJESTICS SHUT IT DOWN THIS PAST SUNDAY.


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

WANA THANK HARVEY & THE REST OF CARNALES UNIDOS FOR THERE HOSPITALITY AT THERE SHOW YESTERDAY , WE HAD A GOOD TIME & IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AGAIN NEXT YEAR , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS , THIS IS A SHOW YOU DONT WANA MISS PEOPLE !! ALSO WANA GIVE PROPS TO RICHIES 59 FOR THE PHOTOS HE TOOK OF THE SHOW , NICE.... SEE YOU SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.bakersfieldcalifornian.com/local/x740580529/Carnales-Unidos-Car-Club-Show-a-classic

Local News Paper Article on Show :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting had a good time there we will definitely try and make it back next year. there was one rapper that maybe you guy's shouldn't invite back JK ( the 2nd guy)diamante and the other guy for mexico were badass though. Thanks Gabe Mikey and all the Carnales for having us at your show. We should have your Car Club Plaques done soon


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams had a good time! Much props to Carnales for keeping Bakersfield lowriding here to stay!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Thank You Every One For Posting The Awesome Pictures..._


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I had a good time out there its always a must attend show for myself it never disappoints me good job Carnales Unidos cc.


Thanks For Coming Out And Supporting...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld had a good time as usual. Great show


Thanks For The Support Latin World :thumbsup:




Mr_Serna said:


> View attachment 686738
> View attachment 686743
> View attachment 686739
> View attachment 686740
> ...


:thumbsup:



Movin' Violation said:


> Thank you Harvey, Andrew and the rest of the brothers from Carnales Unidos. Had a great time yesterday. I've been coming to your show for the past 32 years and it has never disappointed. See you next year!
> _
> Thanks For Coming Through And Giving The Lowrider Community The Opportunity To Purchase Your Awesome Product...I Dint Even Have A Chance To Go Tell You Whats Up Arnold, I Was So Busy Out Doors...See You Next Time Homie...TTT
> _





lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN TOGETHER AS ONE THIS SUNDAY AT THE BAKERFIELD CAR SHOW. IT DONT STOP. 7 ENTRYS AND CAME HOME WITH 11 TROPHIES. SILLY BEST CAR,BEST MURALS, 1ST IN FULL CUSOTME 80'S AND A ACHIVEMENT AWARD. PAUL, BEST ENGRAVING, BEST ENGINE, AND 1ST IN HIS 60 CATERGORY. JUST SOME OF THE TROPIES WE BROUGHT HOME. HAD A GOOD TIME. MAJESTICS SHUT IT DOWN THIS PAST SUNDAY.
> 
> _Good Job MAJESTICS :thumbsup:
> _





japos 84 said:


> WANA THANK HARVEY & THE REST OF CARNALES UNIDOS FOR THERE HOSPITALITY AT THERE SHOW YESTERDAY , WE HAD A GOOD TIME & IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AGAIN NEXT YEAR , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS , THIS IS A SHOW YOU DONT WANA MISS PEOPLE !! ALSO WANA GIVE PROPS TO RICHIES 59 FOR THE PHOTOS HE TOOK OF THE SHOW , NICE.... SEE YOU SOON!! :biggrin:


_Your Very Welcome...We Try Our Very Best To Put On A Great Show For All To Enjoy...:h5:

_


mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting had a good time there we will definitely try and make it back next year. there was one rapper that maybe you guy's shouldn't invite back JK ( the 2nd guy)diamante and the other guy for mexico were badass though. Thanks Gabe Mikey and all the Carnales for having us at your show. We should have your Car Club Plaques done soon


_Gracias KRAZY KUTTING...Performers Were Off The Hook and I Agree Thats Why You Take Notes And Go Back To The Drawings Boards Huh :thumbsup:....

_


Classic Dreams said:


> Classic Dreams had a good time! Much props to Carnales for keeping Bakersfield lowriding here to stay!


_Gracias CLASSIC DREAMS We Could Always Count On You For Your Support...You All Looked Good Out There...TTT..._


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*San Francisco Area*


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _On Behalf Of *CARNALES UNIDOS *We Would Like To Thank All Car Clubs And Solo Riders Who Attended Our Show From Local Areas To North, South, East, West Part Of California. This Show Was Put On For Our Lowrider Movement That We All Make Happen Due To Our Love And Dedication For Lowriding. We Hope All Had A Great Time And Enjoyed Themselves With Their Family And Friends. With Gods Willing We Will Continue To Throw Great Shows For All To Enjoy For Years To Come.
> 
> T.T.T For The Lowrider Movement...
> _
> View attachment 686712


 :thumbsup: good show!!will be there to support next year!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TIJUAS 661 said:


> View attachment 686917





TIJUAS 661 said:


> View attachment 686920





TIJUAS 661 said:


> View attachment 686922





TIJUAS 661 said:


> View attachment 686925


THIS TOP WAS DONE BY BRANDON'S DESIGNS


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Backyard boogie cc had a good time


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Backyardboogiec.c said:


> Backyard boogie cc had a good time


_Were Glad You Did BackYard Boogie...See Ya Next Year_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_FEW PICS I TOOK...WHEN I HAD TIME....















































_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------

